# Tax Forms



## Gerald Richter (Nov 5, 2015)

Does Uber provide 1099 forms for tax returns?


----------



## Robertk (Jun 8, 2015)

log into the web site (not the app) and tax forms are available electronically. Otherwise they are required to mail them to you (usually by the 3rd week of Jan)


----------

